
Show HN: NppEventExec is a Notepad++ plugin written in C - mivanchev
https://github.com/MIvanchev/NppEventExec
======
mivanchev
Plugin's author here. While NppEventExec is certainly nothing special, it
allows me to optimize my workflow significantly and may do so for you as well.
I use it for instance to format source files before saving them and to quickly
compile small projects once a source file is saved. Regarding my choice of C,
well, I love C; it's a language which has survived all tests of time and which
gives me full control. Also, as a zealous Notepad++ user, I respect the
loading times, the smooth performance and the small memory footprint that my
fellow Notepad++ users enjoy.

My main goal has been to avoid undefined behavior and security
vulnerabilities. People would deem this impossible with C for practical
purposes, but I think it's just a matter of responsibility, discipline and
devotion. I've done extensive error checking, taken all compiler warnings
seriously and employed security recommendations like the usage of goto chains.
There's of course still a lot of room for improvement and certainly numerous
bugs, but one small step at a time...

I'm moving from full-stack web development to system, application, low-level
or embedded programming of some mission criticality. If you have a vacancy and
see potential for a good cooperation, please drop me a line, my e-mail address
is on my Github. I'm based in Berlin, Germany and willing to relocate across
continents.

If any discussion arises I will be available in the European afternoon to
address your questions.

~~~
pka
> People would deem this impossible with C for practical purposes, but I think
> it's just a matter of responsibility, discipline and devotion.

When do you reach the point of saying "ok, that's enough discipline and
devotion" and how do you know that what you've done is indeed enough?

Is there a study on "subjective quality of software written in C vs number of
actual security vulnerabilities"? I think that would help shed some light on
the real world implications of that particular mindset many C programmers tend
to have :)

